

Tailorstore - custom clothes shop done the right way - viraptor
http://www.tailorstore.co.uk/

======
viraptor
First - I did not intend to spam and I'm not related to the company in any way
(apart from being a customer now). Let me explain:

I thought it's worth sharing this site for a couple of reasons. Mainly,
because it's an online company which has done everything right (as far as I
can see). Their items are displayed in a great way, they're clear about every
detail, they update the price on every step (instead of surprising you at the
end), they show every detail separately and allow you to read about it even
more (fabric weights, characteristics, colours used, ...) They are fun to use
(subjective, I know). They have great presence on the internet - couldn't find
a single bad opinion about them, people are happy to show off pictures of
their products on flickr, twitter, facebook - they say how excited they are
about the products.

Their website is helpful in every possible way: for people new to tailored
clothes it's got simple explanations on every step; for people caring about
environment/world, it's got information about the manufacturing place, organic
fabrics, short paragraph about work conditions; all newsletters are opt-in;
all scripts are there because they're helpful (for example they'll tell you if
your measured size doesn't fit in the expected range and let you ignore or
correct it) - no silly stuff. They pretty much nailed it in every way I can
think of. And on top of that they can really compete with prices - I can't
find any local service in a similar price range. When they don't offer
something, they say it without trying to hide the fact (for example they
explain why they don't do phone contact and what is their policy instead).
What they do offer is still pretty unique (completely custom clothes). They
even try to upsell in a nice way, if you buy a shirt, it seems that other
items / accessories start appearing on the front page instead.

Even though I just came back from shopping, I ordered a shirt from them (an
hour after seeing the page for the first time) and couldn't be more excited
about it, even though I normally hate shopping for clothes. I hope that people
who try to sell anything on the internet will see this example and learn
something from them.

